# Endura Dexter gloves - Small



## Chuffy (27 Dec 2007)

Seeing as no-one wanted to pay ten English pounds for these (tight sods!) they're free to a good home.

I've only worn them a couple of times as they were too small for me.

If you want them, PM me and we'll arrange postage. Probably best if you send me an SAE ready stamped.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Dec 2007)

What size are they?


----------



## Chuffy (28 Dec 2007)

There's a clue in the thread title....


----------



## Chuffy (6 Feb 2008)

Rehomed at last! Gingerwizard now has toasty fingers.


----------



## gingerwizard (8 Feb 2008)

*gloves*



Chuffy said:


> Rehomed at last! Gingerwizard now has toasty fingers.


You are not wrong my friend, did 30 today in them, and had toasty fingers all the way....
Once again 
Many thanks
G/w


----------

